

English Wikipedia has surpassed 4 million articles - hugh4life
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Statistics

======
hugh4life
It happened at about 10:10 AM EST on Friday July 13th...

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Four-million_pool>

The 5 million pool is supposed to be closed at the 4 million mark but you may
be able to get in in time.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Five-
million_pool_%28...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Five-
million_pool_%282%29)

